# 4310 non-starting



## John Luttrell (May 19, 2020)

Good morning all! New member here, needing help with my 4310. With key on, all lamps,etc on dash light, fuel gauge as well, flashers and lights as well. Key to start, nothing happens.
Acts like a safety switch is activated. Gear shift in neutral, pto is off, seat switch unplugged with jumper closing circuit. Blew debris out of fuse panel and check to make sure all fuses were tight. Light next to pto blinking following code..short, pause, long, then 6 short. I may not have sequence right. I ask your help, what am I missing? Appreciate your time!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sometimes you may encounter a shifter, park brake or an accessory lever that hasn't quite travelled enough to engage a safety switch. Try working the brake and park brake lever a few times, as well as the PTO lever ( which sounds like your problem) to see if you can get something to work. Do the checking one lever at a time so that you can see what was giving you trouble, if you get it started.


----------



## John Luttrell (May 19, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sometimes you may encounter a shifter, park brake or an accessory lever that hasn't quite travelled enough to engage a safety switch. Try working the brake and park brake lever a few times, as well as the PTO lever ( which sounds like your problem) to see if you can get something to work. Do the checking one lever at a time so that you can see what was giving you trouble, if you get it started.





John Luttrell said:


> Good morning all! New member here, needing help with my 4310. With key on, all lamps,etc on dash light, fuel gauge as well, flashers and lights as well. Key to start, nothing happens.
> Acts like a safety switch is activated. Gear shift in neutral, pto is off, seat switch unplugged with jumper closing circuit. Blew debris out of fuse panel and check to make sure all fuses were tight. Light next to pto blinking following code..short, pause, long, then 6 short. I may not have sequence right. I ask your help, what am I missing? Appreciate your time!


 Thanks sir for your reply. Tried your suggestions, still no go...anybody else with a hint?


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

John Luttrell said:


> Thanks sir for your reply. Tried your suggestions, still no go...anybody else with a hint?


I assume you have Power Reverser? The code is actually a 61 I believe. It suggests possible problem with K4 engine run relay, K6 fuel solenoid timer module, or K13 neutral relay. Did tractor stop while running, or did it run Ok last time you ran it and is now refusing to start?


----------



## John Luttrell (May 19, 2020)

jd110 said:


> I assume you have Power Reverser? The code is actually a 61 I believe. It suggests possible problem with K4 engine run relay, K6 fuel solenoid timer module, or K13 neutral relay. Did tractor stop while running, or did it run Ok last time you ran it and is now refusing to start?


 Tractor ran fine all spring. Moved it to clean up garage, wouldn't start when tried to put away. Thanks for your time.jl


----------

